# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Máy hiện sóng - Osciloscope với chi phí thấp - Phục vụ công cuộc nghiên cứu tại gia

## CKD

Biến máy PC (laptop) thành Osciloscop với chi phí thấp - Phục vụ công cuộc nghiên cứu tại gia  :Big Grin: .

Với những bạn thích vọc điện - điện tử, công cụ VOM là không thể thiếu.. tuy nhiên trong nhiều trường hợp VOM không đo & cho kết quả tốt được.
- Như những trường hợp này đa phần là do tín hiệu có giá trị thay đổi liên tục (VOM với khã năng đo RMS vẫn khó mà đáp ứng được).
- Trong nghiệp chế cháo, mò mẩm thiết bị CNC: chế BOB, driver, giao tiếp encoder đơn giản v.v... việc kiểm tra tín hiệu khá là quan trọng. Nó giúp cho ta đánh giá và nhìn nhận vấn đề một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.

Trong những trường hợp này thiết bị đo và lấy mẫu hiệu quả nhất là máy hiện sóng (osciloscope - OSC). Nhưng trong điều kiện không chuyên thì việc đầu tư một OSC là một khó khăn vì chi phí lớn (giá tầm hơn 1tr5). Với nhu cầu không cao, chúng ta có thể tạm sử dụng PC (latop) kết hợp với card âm thanh (soundcard) để biến thành một máy hiện sóng đơn giản, rẻ tiền phục vụ được một số nhu cầu cơ bản trong sự nghiệp chế cháo hàng ngày.

Đòi hỏi:
- PC, laptop chạy windows OS (iOS hay linux mình chưa tìm hiểu).
- Soundcard chất lượng càng cao càng tốt, không thì hàng giá rẻ giao tiếp USB cũng được  :Big Grin: .
- Que đo (probe) có thể mua loại chuyên dùng cho OSC cho chuyên nghiệp hoặc có thể tự chế.
- Vài linh kiện cơ bản: diod, zener, điện trở để làm mạch bảo vệ soundcard.

Khã năng làm việc:
- Tần số hiệu dụng có thể đo là 20Hz đến 20kHz (có thể lên cao hơn tùy chất lượng soundcard).
- Điện áp đo từ 1V đến 5V hoặc có thể cao hơn (nếu có mạch khuếch đại trung gian).
- Do tốt các tín hiệu dạng sin, tam giác; đo kém các tín hiệu dạng xung vuông (méo & biến dạng, có thể cải tiến bằng cách mod lại tụ lọc analog ở soundcard)
- Chất lượng tín hiệu đo và hiển thị phụ thuộc vào chất lượng soundcard, tần số lấy mẫu v.v...

_Lưu ý:
- Việc dùng soundcard để đo tính hiệu có thể làm hỏng souncard thậm chí có thể hỏng PC nếu bất cẩn.
- Kiểm tra mạch & điện áp (<1.4V) trước khi quyết định cắm vào line in (mic in) của soundcard_

Vài hình ảnh để dể hình dung.
Chương trình hiện sóng trên PC


Đầu đo tín hiệu (probe)


USB soundcard

----------

mr.fun

----------


## CKD

Có rất nhiều chương trình hiện sóng (osciloscope) trên máy tính.

Mình hay dùng nhất là *Scope 144*

Có thể tìm hiểu thêm & donwload ở đây - www.zeitnitz.eu hoặc có thể donwload ở đây

*Zelscope*

Có thể tìm hiểu thêm & donwload ở đây - www.zelscope.com

*Daqarta*

Có thể tìm hiểu thêm & donwload ở đây - www.daqarta.com

*Visual Analyser 8.30.21*

Có thể tìm hiểu thêm & donwload ở đây - http://hacca.altervista.org

----------


## CKD

*Chuẩn bị giao tiếp & thiết bị ngoại vi.*

Đơn giản nhất là sử dụng trực tiếp đường *line in* hoặc *mic in* từ soundcard. Tuy nhiên, ngỏ vào này bị giới hạn điện áp, thông thường là giới hạn ở mức +/- 1.4V.

Vậy nên để bảo vệ ngỏ vào của soundcard chúng ta nên làm thêm mạch bảo vệ đầu vào đơn giản bằng cách dùng điện trở hoặc diod như sau:

Cầu phân áp bằng điện trở


Có thêm biến trở để chỉnh tỷ lệ phân áp




_* diod thường điện áp phân cực là 0.7V, nên nối tiếp 02 diod sẽ cho điện áp phân cực là 1.4V (công dụng gần giống với zener)._


Tham khảo thêm
- http://www.ledametrix.com/oscope/
- http://homediyelectronics.com/...
- http://electronic-engineering.ch/...
- http://forums.parallax.com/...
- http://www.virtins.com/

----------


## CKD

Mod (chế lại) soundcard USB rẻ tiền để có thể đo tốt hơn điện áp DC hoặc sóng vuông

Lý do là các đầu vào soundcard có mạch lọc dc (thông thường là dùng tụ) nên khi tần số quá thấp (hoặc dc) thì tín hiệu không vào được soundcard. Mặt khác, mạch lọc này gây hiện tượng méo khi đo tín hiệu sóng vuông. Để giải quyết vấn đề này, cách giải quyết đơn giản nhất là nối tắt tụ lọc dc trên đường vào của soundcard.

Mượn vài hình ảnh






Thêm mạch đệm đơn giản với transitor & vài con trở


Tham khảo thêm
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...-gian-XOscillo
- http://www.epanorama.net/...
- http://www.electronicsfaq.com/...

----------


## CKD

Phức tạp hơn có thể làm mạch đệm tín hiệu bằng op-amp, giúp cải thiện được chất lượng tín hiệu cũng như bảo vệ tốt hơn soundcard & máy tính.





Cho vào cái box cho nó chuyên nghiệp


Tham khảo thêm
- http://www.sciencetronics.com/...
- http://www.analog.com/...
- http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=10981
- http://www.bitscope.com/software/dso/

----------

Nguyễn Toàn, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này thì có thể dùng labview để creative cho mình một cái đấy.

----------


## nhatson

http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=703

cái này gấu hơn, hơi phức tạp xíu

----------


## nhatson

http://mhz100q.sourceforge.net/

----------


## nhatson

cái này chạy với tbi android, cụ anhxco chắc thik






http://www.osciprime.com/

sori cụ ckd, em cho vào đây luôn  :Smile: 
em sẽ cố kiếm cái rẻ như USB sound card để chơi với cụ  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## nhatson

có rồi ah, mắc hơn USB sound card xíu nhưng gáu hơn






http://tomeko.net/miniscope_v2d/

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

@Nhất Sơn
Chắc nhờ AD edit cái title lại cho phù hợp. Mục tiêu đặt ra là rẻ & dể thực hiện để các bác thích nghiên cứu chơi chơi có điều kiện tiếp cận.
Mà mấy cái mini OCS diy lẫn thương mại cũng tầm trên 1 củ. Nên nếu tổng chi phí cao hơn thì đi mua cho lành hehe
Mình có cái này http://www.jyetech.com/Products/LcdScope/e062C.php, dùng test những tín hiệu chậm chậm cũng Ok. Giờ rẻ rồi.. chứ lúc trước mua bộ kit tự ráp mất hơn 80 obama hic hic.

----------


## huanpt

> @Nhất Sơn
> Chắc nhờ AD edit cái title lại cho phù hợp. Mục tiêu đặt ra là rẻ & dể thực hiện để các bác thích nghiên cứu chơi chơi có điều kiện tiếp cận.
> Mà mấy cái mini OCS diy lẫn thương mại cũng tầm trên 1 củ. Nên nếu tổng chi phí cao hơn thì đi mua cho lành hehe
> Mình có cái này http://www.jyetech.com/Products/LcdScope/e062C.php, dùng test những tín hiệu chậm chậm cũng Ok. Giờ rẻ rồi.. chứ lúc trước mua bộ kit tự ráp mất hơn 80 obama hic hic.


Cái này của anh rồi mà CKD.

----------


## CKD

> Cái này của anh rồi mà CKD.


Em của anh đâu khi nào mua chỉ 1 cái đâu.
Kit tự hàn mà.. nhở hỏng thì sao, phải có dự phòng chứ hehe.

----------


## anhxco

> cái này chạy với tbi android, cụ anhxco chắc thik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.osciprime.com/
> 
> ...


cũng một thời gian máu mần 1 cái mà cũng không có thời gian cụ ạ, với lại đồ đo lường thì tốt nhất nên mua  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

diy để nâng cao tinh thần diy , lở mà ko hd, khắc phục sẽ hiểu hơn về hoạt động
em bổ sung thêm OSC bằng FPGA cho đủ bộ


http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Dangerous_DSO

----------


## anhxco

Nói mới nhớ, hôm đi chợ trời cũng kiếm đc cái USB sound card, mà chắc là chất lượng hơn cái USB của bác CKD, inout đều có opamp cả, trước cũng có mần cái dây đo AC cho mấy cai inverter, để e về gắn vào thử.

----------


## nhatson

> cũng một thời gian máu mần 1 cái mà cũng không có thời gian cụ ạ, với lại đồ đo lường thì tốt nhất nên mua


dùng thi mua, nhưng learnning thì... cũng phải có bài tập mẫu chứ ah  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> có rồi ah, mắc hơn USB sound card xíu nhưng gáu hơn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tomeko.net/miniscope_v2d/


tải dữ liệu về ko được bác ơi .

----------


## nhatson

em tải bthuong ah, cụ tắt mở router xem sao

b.r

----------


## CKD

> cũng một thời gian máu mần 1 cái mà cũng không có thời gian cụ ạ, với lại đồ đo lường thì tốt nhất nên mua


Mua là chyện đơn giản (với đại gia) bác ạ. Em thuộc tiểu tiểu gia, lại đam mê khoa học nên diy cũng có ích ạ.

----------


## nhatson

http://atom-computing.co.uk/2012/05/...-design-files/

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Lôi đồ cũ ra test với đồ mới. Thử xem PWM thế nào?

----------

biết tuốt, josphamduy

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, máy hiện sóng tốt giá cũng 20tr, que đo dòng cũng $800USD á :P

----------


## huanpt

Đồ chơi lego. Xuất xung bằng PIC mà nó vầy nè.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Tần số bao nhiêu vậy anh Huân?

----------


## huanpt

tần số thay đổi liên tục tùy thuộc tham số đưa vào, test tối đa 10000hz.  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------

